# Qlab



## s73dodge (May 26, 2010)

My H.S is opening our season with Wit. It will be our first show using Qlab. We want to use four projector and four cameras mounted on the set. Does Qlab support that many cameras and if so how would I begin to wire it? I am new to Qlab so any help would be helpful

Thanks 
Shane


----------



## sk8rsdad (May 26, 2010)

QLab supports up to 8 cameras and 8 projectors. The more likely limitation is going to be hardware. You will need sufficient graphics processors to support the 4 video cameras. I think that means multiple firewire cameras and probably a firewire repeater, but others more familiar with Apple's hardware could say for sure.


----------



## s73dodge (May 26, 2010)

Does Qlab support USB Cameras or only Firewire?


----------



## ScottT (May 27, 2010)

I believe it is just Firewire.

You might want to check out the documentation that came with QLab (I'm assuming you purchased one of the more feature rich versions). The Figure53 QLab Documentation Page is really well written and will answer most of your questions.


----------



## s73dodge (May 27, 2010)

Ya we have the pro bundle. And thank you I will look at that.


----------



## DaveySimps (May 27, 2010)

I agree, your limitation is going to be your hardware. That much video and projection can get expensive quite quickly.

~Dave


----------



## ScottT (May 27, 2010)

This just came to me, but using multiple machines linked MSC might be more cost effective then one monster of a machine.

Quick search came up with this - it might help. Keep in mind that by "beamer" the author means projector.


----------



## s73dodge (May 27, 2010)

I was kinda hoping I can set it up like that. This is my first experience with any type of show controller and MIDI. I don't know how to set the other macs as slaves. I have as many of the new Imacs as I need and I also have my mac book that has 4 Gigs of RAM and a 320 HD. I dont know which computers to make the slaves and which on the master.


----------



## misterm (May 27, 2010)

depends on if you have them running simultaneously or at separate times. very easy to do actually. go into preferences and click down to camera. you can pick which camera feeds to which screen. you can also choose fairly easily whether you want different cameras on different screens per cue or one camera on all screens. remember, your computer screen counts as one as well! just click on the camera icon to add it to the cue list. when you want the video to end, add a stop cue in. my advice: play with it for a few days. try everything in different ways. i figured out the basics in about thirty minutes and had an entire show (only 45 minutes though) with a camera, screen, videos, and music cues nearly finished in about an hour or so. and i only have the basic version, not pro.


----------



## museav (May 28, 2010)

Are the cameras being used more as an effect or are you hoping for some form of image magnification? Between the camera and processing in the computer and projector, I wonder what kind of latency might be experienced as too much latency can be an issue with live video and i-mag. Sort of on the same topic, QLab is quite powerful for programmed productions but is not meant to be a live production switcher. Probably not an issue in this application, but just wanted to be sure.


----------



## HornsOverIthaca (May 28, 2010)

There will be some lag from FireWire video sources. I'd make sure the designer and directors know that. Any lag at all may not be acceptable.


----------



## s73dodge (May 29, 2010)

It is being used as more of an effect. The directors know about the lag and they said that it will be ok.


----------



## s73dodge (Jun 1, 2010)

How many computers can you put Qlab on with a single license? Like I plan on having one master and four slaves do I have to buy a license for each computer or do I just need the one license and I can put it on all of the computers.


----------



## ScottT (Jun 1, 2010)

s73dodge said:


> How many computers can you put Qlab on with a single license? Like I plan on having one master and four slaves do I have to buy a license for each computer or do I just need the one license and I can put it on all of the computers.



Two. After that you can either buy more licenses or rent them on a daily basis.


----------

